# Where to buy tele bodies?



## orangegoblin (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm planning on doing a telecaster build project for this summer...

I wanted to do a "La Cabronita" style tele.... with Alder body and maple neck.

something like:









I was wondering if anyone knows a good Canadian dealer for "replacement" tele bodies and necks??? I've found a few U.S sites but would prefer not to deal with customs and shipping!

Any info to get me on the right track would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You will have to get one cut as the routes are a bit different. Or buy Warmoth. The dollar is up ya know.

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:25&biw=1280&bih=834

Stevemac has a pine tele for sale here.


----------



## orangegoblin (Aug 8, 2010)

ah touché... thanks


----------



## orangegoblin (Aug 8, 2010)

after a bit further research, I'm settled on going with a Warmoth body and neck.


----------

